

Show HN: BitcoinBuzz – Discover latest trends on Bitcoin - grigio
http://bitcoinbuzz.vega9.com/?utm_campaign=spring&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=hn

======
7erb
This will be handy, especially in times of extreme price volatility. Thanks
for developing this.

